# Timing chain kit



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi peeps, my car has done over 90,000 now and It's time to change the Timing chain me thinks. Anyone know a decent make to look for, I've looked at loads at different prices, but thought i'd ask your opinions. I'm looking for a full kit.

Atb, Steve.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Get the most expensive one or ask Audi. Remember there are fraud parts out there claiming to be made by a reputable company.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Iceblue said:


> Get the most expensive one or ask Audi. Remember there are fraud parts out there claiming to be made by a reputable company.


Audi don't do a full kit, but they do each individual part at a price to make the kit up. Not cheap I would imagine, but they have not got back to me yet so we will have to see. And won't give me the manufacturer, they just said Audi, and when I asked who makes the Audi parts they refused to tell me (great sales tactics the wan*ers). Hence looking for a decent manufacturer so I can buy the full kit instead of being ripped off by Audi.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It's a bit of a pain, but if you can search for each component on an auto parts site, you may be able to differentiate between part distributors and the OEM part manufacturers.

For example; on the VR6 3.2 Accessory Belt Tensioner, the OEM manufacturer's name is on the pulley. Sometimes the complete manufacture's name is shown, other times it may only be their initials. This is not always the case with every part, but it's one way to ensure you're getting the same part Audi would sell you.









You really need to do your homework if you buy spares from Amazon, eBay or other resellers as Chinese knock-offs are becoming a real problem for the entire automotive spare parts industry -

*Fake Chinese Timing Tensioners - Buyer Beware!*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1836089


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

IMO, there are some parts, which are either safety related or the failure of which would cause major expensive damage, that it not worth the risk of seeking out the cheapest prices. Cam chains/belts and their associated tensioners, idlers and guides fall into the latter category.

Steve, as you are in the UK I suggest that you look at GSF or Euro Car Parts. They frequently have 60% off promotions and with many parts give an option between named manufacturers with differing prices. You can be pretty sure that none of the parts are fake.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> It's a bit of a pain, but if you can search for each component on an auto parts site, you may be able to differentiate between part distributors and the OEM part manufacturers.
> 
> For example; on the VR6 3.2 Accessory Belt Tensioner, the OEM manufacturer's name is on the pulley. Sometimes the complete manufacture's name is shown, other times it may only be their initials. This is not always the case with every part, but it's one way to ensure you're getting the same part Audi would sell you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Swiss, I'll get my son to have a look and see if he can see anything on the existing parts.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Steve R* - Is there a specific part number for a complete Timing Chain Kit for your engine? Just curious what it includes.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

tttony said:


> IMO, there are some parts, which are either safety related or the failure of which would cause major expensive damage, that it not worth the risk of seeking out the cheapest prices. Cam chains/belts and their associated tensioners, idlers and guides fall into the latter category.
> 
> Steve, as you are in the UK I suggest that you look at GSF or Euro Car Parts. They frequently have 60% off promotions and with many parts give an option between named manufacturers with differing prices. You can be pretty sure that none of the parts are fake.


Thanks Tony.I'm not looking for cheap ebay parts, I'm looking for a decent manufacturer, but there are so many out there, and prices range from cheap £90 to Expensive £700. Just don't know if the expensive kits are the real thing. 
I looked on Euro car parts and for 2.0 tfsi quattro there only seems to be one kit. Also looked on Autoparts Pro at makes like FAI, VAICO, SWAG, Fibi bilstein, JP Group, Stark, SKF, Borsehung, BUGIAD Germany. I'm not worried about the price, I just want to make sure the full timing chain kit I buy is a good one.

Audi just got back to me. Timing chain kit supplied and fitted £1,850. And they said 7 hours work at £180 an hour labour the thieving bastards :x


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *Steve R* - Is there a specific part number for a complete Timing Chain Kit for your engine? Just curious what it includes.


I don't think so Swiss, as they told me I would have to buy each part individually to make the kit up.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

This is one of the kits I was looking at price £432.92


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if this parts illustration is your year/engine, but you could go through a parts website like 7zap or oemepc, piece-part yourself a kit and then hunt down each part. One way to figure out who OEM manufacturer is to look for the part on eBay in hopes they show a picture of the original VW box with all data label. The manufacturer is usually coded on the label.

• https://7zap.com/en/
• http://www.oemepc.com/audi









For example, I found this tensioner on AliExpress in what looks like the OEM box. If you look closely at the label you can see three companies listed; LUK, INA and ***. Also across the bottom you can see http://www.schaeffler-aftermarket.ch

If you do a little online research and chase down Schaeffler, you'll find this where they also display the logos for LUK, INA and *** which are all OEM manufacturers. So now the question is, do you want to do this for each and every part?

As I understand part marking of VAG parts, the first nine characters are the PN and revision. Additional characters located elsewhere on the part usually represent the manufacture and location.

Here you can see the OEM VAG box which lists the location of manufacture as Italy. Now the question is, who's the manufacturer?


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Not sure if this illustration is your year/engine, but you could go through a parts website like 7zap or oemepc, piece-part yourself a kit and then hunt down each part. One way to figure out who OEM manufacturer is to look for the part on eBay in hopes they show a picture of the original VW box with all data label. The manufacturer is usually coded on the label.
> 
> • https://7zap.com/en/
> • http://www.oemepc.com/audi


Thanks again Swiss,I'll have a butchers at that mate. I don't mind buying a full kit from a company as long as there reputable.
What would you recommend from these if any. 
FAI, VAICO, SWAG, Fibi bilstein, JP Group, Stark, SKF, Borsehung, BUGIAD Germany.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

IMHO I don't think you can go wrong if you know you're buying an after-market part from an OEM manufacturer as shown with the example of the Accessory Pulley Tensioner from Litens. If you're not convinced it's genuine or can't figure out who the OEM really is for that part from information on the parts you have, then just get it from Audi so you know it's legitimate.

Now, just to be clear - I tried to track down a set of spark plugs for my VR6 3.2 last year and was not convinced what was being advertised on Amazon were genuine NGK plugs. I ended up just going to Audi and buying a set over the counter. I think the total cost was 10-Euros more than if I had bought them from an Amazon reseller, but I knew I had the right parts.

Here's another image I found of the chain tensioner - it looks like the OEM logo is on the back side but I can't quite make it out -


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> IMHO I don't think you can go wrong if you know you're buying an after-market part from an OEM manufacturer as shown with the example of the Accessory Pulley Tensioner from Litens. If you're not convinced it's genuine or can't figure out who the OEM really is for that part from information on the parts you have, then just get it from Audi so you know it's legitimate.
> 
> Now, just to be clear - I tried to track down a set of spark plugs for my VR6 3.2 last year and was not convinced what was being advertised on Amazon were genuine NGK plugs. I ended up just going to Audi and buying a set over the counter. I think the total cost was 10-Euros more than if I had bought them from an Amazon reseller, but I knew I had the right parts.


I'll probably go to Audi then, the kits £610, but at least I'll know It's the right parts. Thanks for your help once again.

Atb, Steve.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Why will you replace the timing chain? A Vacuum Gauge connected to the intake manifold side where PCV is connected will help you determine if timing related parts need to be replace. A good engine will pull a steady vacuum of 21 inch of mercury at hot idle. When the chain links wears out the chain will become longer and timing mark will no longer line up = less vacuum.

If you don't DRY START the engine when you change your oil and oil filter, the timing chain will never wear out. Use the starter to bleed air and build up oil pressure before starting the engine when you change the oil filter.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Wolvez said:


> Use the starter to bleed air and build up oil pressure before starting the engine when you change the oil filter.


That makes sense, but exactly how do you do that? Do you pull a fuse - which one?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Wolvez said:
> 
> 
> > Use the starter to bleed air and build up oil pressure before starting the engine when you change the oil filter.
> ...


Eassiet way is by letting the immobilizer kicks in by using a spare key without RFID or by seperating the key to the remote. Sometimes the engine will start for 1 second before immo kicks in, make sure the engine will not start before younstart to work. Use the starter to turn the engine maximum of 10 seconds and let the starter cooldown before another attempt.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Hummm...there must be an easier way. Few people will have a spare key without an immobilizer.

Do you know which fuse/relay, if removed, would shut off the coil packs?


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

The stupid oil change procedure is slowly killing your engine's bearing. This is the reason why car manufacturers and salesman pretending to be mechanic want you to frequently change the oil and filter. This will happen on if you keep dry starting a TSI engine. ROD KNOCK!


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Wolvez said:


> Why will you replace the timing chain? A Vacuum Gauge connected to the intake manifold side where PCV is connected will help you determine if timing related parts need to be replace. A good engine will pull a steady vacuum of 21 inch of mercury at hot idle. When the chain links wears out the chain will become longer and timing mark will no longer line up = less vacuum.
> 
> If you don't DRY START the engine when you change your oil and oil filter, the timing chain will never wear out. Use the starter to bleed air and build up oil pressure before starting the engine when you change the oil filter.


Was told by Audi on the last major service that the timing chain will need to be changed no later than 100,000 miles.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Steve R said:


> Was told by Audi on the last major service that the timing chain will need to be changed no later than 100,000 miles.


The *Timing Belt * is the one that need to be replace after 114,000 miles not the Timing Chain.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Wolvez said:


> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> > Was told by Audi on the last major service that the timing chain will need to be changed no later than 100,000 miles.
> ...


Thanks for that Wolvez. That tells me that Audi mechanics are shit, or there trying to rip customers off.

I'll order a vacuum gauge kit and give it a test. Thanks again.

Atb, Steve.


----------



## Northantstt (Sep 27, 2020)

Long shot due to the age of the post but did you go with OEM manufactured chain set up in the end? Thanks


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

There seems to be some confusion in this thread as it is. Did the OP have an EA888 motor or an EA113? (Or a different engine?) 

Because the belt on an EA113 doesn't need to be replaced for about 110k miles. There is a _cam_ chain which specifies no interval, but the tensioner is known to fail (particularly since it has a plastic guide). Therefore changing it at some point is not a bad idea either.

On an EA888 engine, which uses a timing chain, there is no interval specified but the chain system is...well to avoid getting in a long rant here, it's _not_ good. Serious issue with the old version tensioner, and then still an issue with chain wear. In almost all cases, the chain and/or tensioner *will* need to be replaced before the older engine's belt interval, else risk catastrophic engine damage.

As for what parts to use, I'd definitely recommend OE parts whether direct from Audi or from whomever the maker is of such parts. I believe the chains are made by either Iwis or Febi (depending on which chain), while the guides and tensioner I'm not sure--VAG may be the best source for those. Keep in mind the main chain on EA888s was revised around 2014 or 2015, so be sure to get the latest version/revision. The tensioner...that should go without saying, never EVER use or keep the old version tensioner in the car--it is total garbage.


----------

